# How often should you use (natural) facial masks?



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 20, 2010)

I used one made up of 1/2 cup avocado, 1/2 cup cucumber and 1 egg white, last Friday night.

It has made my skin absolutely glisten over the past few days but now it is starting to go back to it's normal dry, crackly self lol, and I want to use the same mask again!






Is it damaging to overdo it - e.g. 3 times a week??


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2010)

You are using naturally moisturizing ingredients, I don't seen why you can't use it every other day - 3-4x a week, altho you can probably cut back on the 1 cup of a mask. Its probably too much product and you are wasting some in the end. If you applied it thinner, you can probably get stretch that avocado and that cuke for those 4 applications.

Have you tried the OCM (oil cleansing method)? It'll help your dry skin without having to sit with stuff on your face for a long period of time. The Oil Cleansing Method - A simple, cleansing facial massage for clear skin!

I love it and it works very well.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree oil cleansing works great !





3-4 times max. a week is ok, it's up to you judging by the state of your skin


----------



## Smile (Jul 21, 2010)

does olive oil remove make up well though? i know it suppose to be very gental to the skin and moisture it


----------



## divadoll (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't use olive oil because I don't like the smell. I use a mix of jojoba/castor/sweet almond and it takes off everything! I wear covergirl lip colour that's kinda like paint - gone, waterproof mascara - gone, gel liner -gone, mineral makeup - gone. All gone without scrubbing, just a light massage and wipe with a microfibre face cloth and you are clean! Whats even more amazing is if you reapply oil and massage for 5 minutes then use a toner, you'll get even more gunk out... gunk that your previous cleansers have never gotten out!

The key to this is to put the oil in a pump bottle and pump some oil into your palm and not on to a cotton pad. Massage it well into your face and not just wipe. Oil is the best way to remove any oil based products but instead of using something containing mineral oil (petroleum byproduct) you are using something natural and organic (comes from living things but not things that have been dead for millions of years). Give it a try, you probably already have it a home so you aren't buying anything new. If you don't like it, use it to cook with...so no waste of money and no stupid product that you are stuck with!


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree oil cleansing works great !


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 22, 2010)

You could be drying out your skin so I would go to 2times a week.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ari1202* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You could be drying out your skin so I would go to 2times a week. It would be drying if the mask was a drying type with clay but avocado and cucumber are very moisturizing.


----------



## Leanashe23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I use a homemade facemask, which is cheap and 100% natural.



I use it twice a week.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 24, 2010)

I've actually stopped using a moisturizing mask ever since I started using the Oil Cleansing Method. I found I just don't need it anymore. Once or twice a week I deep clean by leaving the oils on longer and massaging while I watched tv for about 30min or 1hr and then I remove it with my rosewater/witchhazel toner. You'd be amazed what gunk comes out but it leaves your face completely moisturized and clean at the same time.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 3, 2010)

I make a face mask out of avocado, cucumber and egg white which does absolute wonders for my skin.

Recently instead of my just a few times a week, I have started using it daily. Is this ok for my skin long-term?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 3, 2010)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ks-106430.html

Didn't we answer it for ya the first time?





Here's the link in case you lost track of it.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didn't we answer it for ya the first time? Here's the link in case you lost track of it.

D'oh! I should have probably checked my old thread first! hehehe.
Thanks


----------



## divadoll (Aug 3, 2010)

I just thought it was a familiar question and then I noticed it was YOU who asked it before





It happens. Hope we did answer it the first time around.


----------



## salonspasource (Aug 3, 2010)

daily use of natural face mask doesn't invite any problem for your skin as per my knowledge.

but, i mean to say that do not habituate your skin to look glow only with the daily use of face mask


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *VanillaGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I make a face mask out of avocado, cucumber and egg white which does absolute wonders for my skin. 
Recently instead of my just a few times a week, I have started using it daily. Is this ok for my skin long-term?

Vanilla,can i know how you do this face mask with the said stuff? I am kind of interested.

thank you.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 3, 2010)

Just to let you know, i have merged the two threads to concentrate the answers in one


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vanilla,can i know how you do this face mask with the said stuff? I am kind of interested.

thank you.

Sure thing! I just get 1/2 cup of avo and 1/2 cup of cucumber (I mash them as well as I can before putting them in the blender) and 2 egg whites (I was using 1, but I found 2 worked better) and throw them all in the blender. Of course you would need much less than 1/2 a cup of stuff for one treatment, but I make enough to last a week.
I spread it on my face and leave until it hardens, then wash it off with warm water. I put the tiiiiiiniest bit of extra virgin olive oil on afterwards, because even though it feels fresh, my skin also feels taut and hard. The teensy bit of EVOO loosens it up a little.

Good luck!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 5, 2010)

no more than twice a week. egg whites is great for the skin-supposed to tighten pores wonderfully.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *VanillaGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure thing! I just get 1/2 cup of avo and 1/2 cup of cucumber (I mash them as well as I can before putting them in the blender) and 2 egg whites (I was using 1, but I found 2 worked better) and throw them all in the blender. Of course you would need much less than 1/2 a cup of stuff for one treatment, but I make enough to last a week.
I spread it on my face and leave until it hardens, then wash it off with warm water. I put the tiiiiiiniest bit of extra virgin olive oil on afterwards, because even though it feels fresh, my skin also feels taut and hard. The teensy bit of EVOO loosens it up a little.

Good luck!





Olive oil won't clog your pores so you can really use as much as you want on your face. It just makes you kinda shiny so do it when you are not going out anywhere. I use oils every night to remove my makeup and to deep clean my face. Some oils will clog, those are coconut oil and cocoa butter. I use an oil mix from jojoba, sweet almond, evening primrose and hempseed oils. The combo works awesome. I really don't see why there should be a limit on who many times you can use this maks. There really isn't anything that will dry or damage your face. I use my oil mask about 3x a week (70% jojoba/30% castor). I would use it everyday but I don't usually have time to massage the oils into my face for 1/2 hr everyday. It removes clogged pores and dirt like crazy! I use it on my kids 1x a week (12 and 7yrs). They like to see the cotton pad get all dirty. Feel free to sub jojoba for olive oil, I just don't like the smell.


----------



## aquarian_moon (Aug 5, 2010)

3 times per week.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *VanillaGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I put the tiiiiiiniest bit of extra virgin olive oil on afterwards, because even though it feels fresh, my skin also feels taut and hard. Actually I am tossing up whether to continue doing this or not........ do you think it's ok to soften the skin with a little bit of EVOO after the mask has been applied and then washed off? I don't want to be countering what I've just done!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *VanillaGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually I am tossing up whether to continue doing this or not........ do you think it's ok to soften the skin with a little bit of EVOO after the mask has been applied and then washed off? I don't want to be countering what I've just done!



No sure about what you mean 'countering what I've just done'?? Avocado is moisturizing, cucumber is moisturizing, olive oil is moisturizing, so I don't understand? Oils will dissolve oils so you can use the olive oil to dissolve the trapped oils and dirt in your pores and not leave your skin dry.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 6, 2010)

can you really see gunk that comes out of your skin?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2010)

Definitely! Why not give it a try? jojoba oil/castor oil or sweet almond oil/castor or olive oil on your face (whatever you got in the cupboard)... massage for 20/30 minutes while you watch tv. Witchhazel distillate and rosewater toner 40%/60%. You can see how dark the cotton pad gets when you wipe it off. The toner is great too... no chemicals. You can get a bottle of witchhazel and a bottle of rosewater with glycerin at walmart. Minimal investment required.


----------

